
Show HN: Bookswell – 1000+ book recs from world's most influential thinkers - lpcrealmadrid
http://www.bookswell.io/
======
lpcrealmadrid
Hey guys-- Thanks for checking this out. A couple notes:

\- The "thinkers" are sourced from WorldPost/GDI's 2015 list of most
influential thinkers.

\- I'd been compiling these books in a spreadsheet for a bit, decided to share
the spreadsheet a few weeks ago on FB + reddit, where it took on a life of its
own. So quickly wrote up this app to make it easier to search through.

\- Inspiration: I'd been let down in the past by mediocre book recommendations
(either from friends or best seller lists). Figured the best way to find books
to read is to look up the books that have influenced my favorite thinkers.

\- Sam Harris's recs show up a lot ... but I didn't want to cherry pick from
his recommendations. Working on a sort feature to adjust for this.

\- Enormously influenced by levelsio, product hunt, and the basecamp guys.
Probably shows in the design

Thanks again for checking it out, looking forward to hearing some ways I can
make this better and more useful. Happy reading y'all :)

